# Question for Admin



## NB3K (Jul 8, 2011)

Can I have two posts that were made in the Puritan Writers Guild removed? They are John Calvin's Sermons. I am reposting them in my blog.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 8, 2011)

Done.


----------



## NB3K (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you.


----------

